

Basho Mesos Framework for Riak - SEJeff
http://basho-labs.github.io/riak-mesos/

======
tpg
[https://github.com/basho-labs/riak-mesos](https://github.com/basho-labs/riak-
mesos) is the source link that the site doesn't appear to include.

 _If there are more nodes requested than there are agents available, the
scheduler will then start adding more Riak KV nodes to existing agents._

It seems to me like this tends to violate the promises you expect from Riak,
in that you could end up with data replicated to three nodes that all happen
to be on the same underlying hardware. Maybe set safer defaults?

I'm excited to see new work coming out of Basho.

